# Doubling vs Folding



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

For example, is there any benefit to using double 3/4" bands on each side instead of cutting one 1.5" band and folding it in half lengthwise?


----------



## poekoelan (Jan 1, 2013)

Don't shoot flats anymore but when I did, here is what I noticed.

Wide folded bands pros: Quicker and easier to make than narrower doubles.

Wide folded bands cons: They seemed noisier to me than narrower doubles. Not as neat looking.

Those are the only differences I ever noticed. Speed is the same.

When I did shoot flats, I went with wide folded because I was going through band sets so fast and it was just easier to go that route.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i like to fold them in a tri-fold manner when possible. when drawn to anchor, they sorta look and line up like tubes.


----------



## Bucky Webb (Feb 5, 2015)

Hmmm....anyone ever tried rolling them lengthwise?


----------



## Mr-W (Jun 17, 2015)

I always cut single wider bands. I brought a torque (it has 30mm fork tips) so I can lay my 30-20's and even 35-25's on flat without having to fold them...

I find the single bands are abit faster than doubles of the same size. Maybe that's just my imagination I dunno...?


----------

